# Something I'd like to see for food storage



## Rody (Sep 4, 2009)

Being a tobacco lover I have my tobaccos listed on an online cellar:

Tobacco Cellars

This neat little thing would come in handy if it could be converted to food storage management. I, however, am either not smart enough or talented enough to make such a thing. Right now I've got stuff listed on my computer but hard drives go bad at the worst possible times. I know, I've lost many of them over the years. Trying to back up everything on a CD every week is a pain in the butt.

Anyone out there talented enough to do something like this? Lots of stuff would have to be changed of course. You would have to be able to write in what you have stored away instead of using their data base, the expiration date, size or weight, etc.

What does everyone else think of the idea?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Interesting idea, but, I have an issue with that.

I personally don't want my preps known far-n-wide just as I do not put any "traceable" information into my FaceBook account. I would prefer to pick-n-choose who can find out about what I have and have done - it isn't for the whole world.

With that being said - even the best, secured database can be hacked and the information stolen. I wouldn't want to take that chance.

If I might recommend to you - use a USB memory-stick and use a local database or spreadsheet (I like OpenOffice.org for doing this) and keep the information on the USB memory-stick instead of on your harddrive. A memory-stick is much more durable than a hard-drive that spins.


----------

